# damson plum trees



## jpezzaro (Sep 27, 2003)

IM IN FREDERICKSBURG , TEXAS, NORTH OF SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS.
I WANT TO GROW DAMSON PLUM TREES. IM NOT SURE THE CHILL HOURS HERE R CORRECT. WE HAVE LARGE VARIETY OF COMMERCIAL PEACH OPERATIONS. ARE CHILL HOURS THE SAME?
ARE THERE HYBRID VARIETIES OF DAMSON PLUM THAT DO NOT REQUIRE THE NUMEROUS CHILL HOURS?


----------

